# Cigarette Lighter/12V Questions



## Rich (Apr 18, 2016)

With the recent weather we have been having here in Colorado, I've been looking at one of these to protect my Model 3 (if it ever arrives)
https://www.hailprotector.com/

It's basically a car cover that can inflate to protect your car from hail.
I'd like to plug it into the 12V outlet in the Model3.

1) Is the 12V outlet powered at all times? (Pretty sure the answer is no.)
2) Can I "wake up" the car from the app so the 12V is powered?
3) Do you see any problems using the 12V outlet for this?
4) When the 12V outlet is on, is the main battery charging the 12V battery at that point? (So I don't risk damaging the 12V battery if I run the fans for to long?)

Ideally, I'd like to be able to place this cover over the car once I get to work. Then if a hailstorm approaches I'd like to be able to "wake up" the Model3 (to get 12V power) and turn on the hail protectors fans, all without having to go out to the car.
The Hail Protector does provide a fob to start it remotely.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

when the car is not 'running' the 12v outlet is switched off. With the upcoming camper mode, you should be able to keep the 12v powered up.


----------



## Doug Crow (Aug 7, 2018)

I get the idea that is supposed to be deployed just prior to a hail storm. I'm parked in an open lot, and out of town for days on end. I don't think it would be practical to have that running all the time. Maybe if I were plugged in, otherwise it would just drain the battery dead right?


----------



## Rich (Apr 18, 2016)

I wouldn't think you'd want to just leave it running 24/7, although I guess I don't see why you couldn't if it was plugged into AC.

My usage is different. Just want protection for while at work during the day. Parked in a big open lot. No cover anywhere around. And a history of hail storms damaging cars in the lot.

I'd (hopefully) have enough warning to activate the cover, and it would probably only need to be up for 30 minutes or so to escape most storms.


----------



## Defjukie (Sep 28, 2017)

I believe connecting to the car via the app and activating the climate control will turn on the 12V outlet.


----------



## Hav77 (Apr 21, 2016)

Rich said:


> With the recent weather we have been having here in Colorado, I've been looking at one of these to protect my Model 3 (if it ever arrives)
> https://www.hailprotector.com/
> 
> It's basically a car cover that can inflate to protect your car from hail.
> ...


Have you seen this video from DAErik:





It's available from Amazon for $299 to $369 depending on size


----------



## Frank99 (Aug 3, 2017)

Assuming the material can withstand a hit from multiple simultaneous 100 mph hailstones (not a few tossed perhaps 6 feet in the air), hailstorms here in Phoenix tend to be accompanied by strong (50-100 mph) winds. That cover doesn't appear to be built strong enough to avoid collapsing in that kind of wind (and possibly damaging the car in the process).


----------



## BostonPilot (Aug 14, 2018)

I was thinking the same thing - I don't see how it would stand up to high winds...


----------



## Alan Mispagel (Sep 15, 2017)

Can a current model 3 owner please confirm questions 2 and hopefully 3/4?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Rich said:


> With the recent weather we have been having here in Colorado, I've been looking at one of these to protect my Model 3 (if it ever arrives)
> https://www.hailprotector.com/
> 
> It's basically a car cover that can inflate to protect your car from hail.
> ...


Just went out to try 2.. and no. As soon as the door closed, screen goes black and the 12v power cuts. I woke the car up (I set it to heat the cabin) and the 12v stays off.
4 - appears 12v is only on when the car truly is powered up, therefore running on the HP battery.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> Just went out to try 2.. and no. As soon as the door closed, screen goes black and the 12v power cuts. I woke the car up (I set it to heat the cabin) and the 12v stays off.
> 4 - appears 12v is only on when the car truly is powered up, therefore running on the HP battery.


I was trying to use the 12V outlet today to power a tire inflater and discovered this. Popping the trunk won't do it--as soon as you leave the seat and close the door, the screen goes dark. I had to leave a door open.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Does Sentry mode keep the car’s 12-volt socket powered?


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Kizzy said:


> Does Sentry mode keep the car's 12-volt socket powered?


Yes, Sentry Mode keeps the car awake and the 12V system powered on, so the cigarette lighter should stay powered as well. (See this post for a comparative test of the 12V outlet with Sentry Mode on vs. off.)


----------

